
Post Startup Failure Depression - melcom555
Hi, my startup of 2,5 years seems to be not taking off and was a miss. I will probably continue doing it as a side project for a while to see if there is any pivot I can make, but will have to get a job now.
I feel pretty much like a I wasted nearly 3 years of my most productive years (I am 33 now) and also derailed my career. I was in IT&#x2F;Mgm Consulting before. I applied to about 25 jobs and got rejected on all of them. In Germany having a failed startup is not really a thing of beauty on your resume. I feel like I f&#x27;d up my whole life with this and am sad and frankly a little desperate since a couple of month. Surely there are many of you who have gone similar paths. Any advice on how to overcome this psychologically, is highly appreciated?
======
m_fayer
I'm in Berlin with a failed startup behind me, I was a cofounder. Doesn't seem
to be a problem. When asked about it I tell the truth with no spin, and I feel
like all I've gotten was props for trying. Where in Germany are you? In Berlin
it's hard to imagine having trouble landing a job if you're a decent
programmer.

------
thiago_fm
I am from Berlin, feel free to shoot me an E-mail with your story, linkedin
etc. So maybe we can do something about your job problem :-)

It's sad to hear that you couldn't make it with the Startup though. I also
couldn't multiple times and it sucks. It's very hard to make a profitable
business.

